# samsung lcd tv vertical lines



## edspit (Oct 25, 2009)

I have a Samsung LCD TV model LA32S81B. @ 2 yrs old. It has random vertical muticolored lines with no picture, but sound is OK. I know Samsung has been putting in bad caps in their power supplies. This one looks OK. I suspect the panel , or the circuit card at the top of the display is bad. Anyone have similar problems with this TV, or know where I can get a service manual?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi edspit 


LCD's are notorious for bad joints. Look for any hot spots and cold solder joints to transistors, capacitors and re-solder all of them next to the IC's. Visual inspection of the caps doesn't mean that the caps are good, the have to be tested with a DVOM. 


Here's a link for your service manual: https://www.manualsparadise.com/Welcome.do

Great prices and excellent service.


----------



## carbuff (Jan 18, 2010)

You can also try https://www.manualuniverse.com 

Seems they have better prices.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*carbuff*

Have you checked the link you provided?? I see a dead link and will check later to see if it is viable.....also, this thread is almost 3 months old and OP has not returned.


----------

